# Rat Lying on Back



## Wanda (Dec 3, 2008)

One of my rats is suddenly constantly lying on his back and it worries me.
He's still eating and looks okay, but I just want to make sure it's not a bad sign.
Does anyone know anything about this?
These are my first rats, so I'm still learning about their behaviors.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Is it warm? Are they sleeping? Rats lying on their back is not a sign of any issues other than being overly warm or just being comfy 

Comfy Lucine


----------



## Wanda (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't think it's warmer than usual.
The reason it worries me is that he's never done it before.
We've had our rats since last November and he's been doing it since yesterday.
He does look okay though and is eating well.
Your picture makes me worry a bit less, but I'm still going to keep my eye on him.
He was even doing it this morning during their time out of their cage.

Can I throw in another question. Is it normal that they pee a lot in their sleeping area?
I have fleece in their cage and have to replace it almost every day on the floor they are sleeping.
They totally soak it and start sleeping in their litter box (sign for me to change the fleece).


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

How old is your boy now? It sounds like he is truly comfortable in your home now and will sprawl and not stress. 

I had a girl who would sleep on her back beside me on the bed everynight. It was adorable! Complete trust. She also liked her belly stroked 

Some ratties are marinators...blech, and they think hammocks and bedding is for peeing in. I have a huge pile of adorable babies and young rats in a modified FN, almost all girls and they are the stinkiest, nastiest little things. 

Sugar and spice?...I think not! 

Litter training means nothing, they do it so I will stick my hands in their cage and pick up their poops so they can attempt escape or get me to pat and play with them. LOL


----------



## Wanda (Dec 3, 2008)

He's about 8 1/2 months now. We got him from the Humane Society when he was 5 months old.
It would be wonderful if it's a sign that he's feeling more comfortable with us!
Not something I expected, since he's the scared one.

Thanks so much for your help. Having pets is a bit like having kids (I got 2 of those too).
You constantly worry about them.


----------



## Lakea (Feb 12, 2009)

hmm... don't know where you live or the weather or anything, but it seems like you got him in the colder months and now that spring is coming, things are getting warmer, maybe you don't feel any extra heat but the rat does? I know all my fish tanks have raised five degrees, but the thermostat claims the temperature in the house has not. Just a thought ???

Oh and if he is lying on fleece, he could be getting to hot and so he turns over??


----------



## Wanda (Dec 3, 2008)

Lakea said:


> hmm... don't know where you live or the weather or anything, but it seems like you got him in the colder months and now that spring is coming, things are getting warmer


I'm in Wisconsin, so I highly doubt that is it. 
I will keep my eye out on the rats getting too warm. Thanks!


----------



## Lakea (Feb 12, 2009)

Wanda said:


> Lakea said:
> 
> 
> > hmm... don't know where you live or the weather or anything, but it seems like you got him in the colder months and now that spring is coming, things are getting warmer
> ...


----------

